# Could this really be a 1945 Schwinn!?!



## Porkchop & Applesauce (May 19, 2021)

A good friend of mine found this! It has thin rear drop outs and a vin number that begins with an X, and the vin is stamped with small letter and numbers. What do you think? Looks like X87645


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (May 19, 2021)

X87643


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (May 19, 2021)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> X87643



Oops! Lol


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi all! We’ve cleaned up the x vin frame bike! Here’s the latest photos of it! Also we’ve found what appears to be another 45! What do ya think?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 2, 2021)

Hello Caber’s! This second bike is moving along nicely! Here’s how it looks today! Love that the pin stripes are still there!


----------



## Bajaway (Jun 2, 2021)

I think it’s fudgein awesome ride the poop outta that bike


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 2, 2021)

Bajaway said:


> I think it’s fudgein awesome ride the poop outta that bike



This ones going to be a beauty when it’s done! Should look very similar to my 46 but even better!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 3, 2021)

Any others out the potentially ....


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jun 3, 2021)

I know there’s more out there! I recently saw one on eBay that I believe is another 45!


----------



## Oilit (Jan 6, 2022)

While you had the crank out, did you notice if there was a date on it? Just curious. Nice bike!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 6, 2022)

Oilit said:


> While you had the crank out, did you notice if there was a date on it? Just curious. Nice bike!



The red with black fenders bike had a 38 date on the crank but the h code bike crank was not dated. The R code bike that I’m currently working on only has a 20 on it….not sure what that means?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 6, 2022)

Here’s the R code bike I am currently working on.


----------



## Oilit (Jan 6, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Here’s the R code bike I am currently working on.
> 
> View attachment 1543366
> 
> ...



The black fenders work surprising well with the red frame, are you going to put fenders on this one? Nice collection you've got there!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 6, 2022)

The H code bike is still my favorite! Lol


Oilit said:


> The black fenders work surprising well with the red frame, are you going to put fenders on this one? Nice collection you've got there!



i do have the original fenders for the R code bike. I am currently working on getting them color sanded and clear coated. I wish I could say these bikes are mine! Lmao! I am doing them for a close friend how has been collecting them for many decades! The only one that is mine is the 46. My favorite one is still the H code bike! Turned out very nice and rides excellent! The first photo is my 46. The next is the x code. The last two are the H code bike


----------



## jesus (Jan 6, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> The H code bike is still my favorite! Lol
> 
> i do have the original fenders for the R code bike. I am currently working on getting them color sanded and clear coated. I wish I could say these bikes are mine! Lmao! I am doing them for a close friend how has been collecting them for many decades! The only one that is mine is the 46. My favorite one is still the H code bike! Turned out very nice and rides excellent! The first photo is my 46. The next is the x code. The last two are the H code bike
> 
> ...



Your 46 with the delta light looks amazing, you do incredible work. I think your putting Dublin Ca on the map. lol


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 6, 2022)

jesus said:


> Your 46 with the delta light looks amazing, you do incredible work. I think your putting Dublin Ca on the map. lol



Buddy….I couldn’t have put Dublin on the map with out ya! You’re the real wizard behind the curtain! I still can’t believe how many rare post war Schwinn’s you’ve managed to find! Been a real blessing to have you as my friend and a pleasure to have been entrusted with bringing these treasures back to life for you and your family to enjoy for years to come! Happy 67th birthday buddy! Yup! That’s right! One man is responsible for finding all these! That’s you! Just astounded by that!


----------



## IngoMike (Jan 6, 2022)

That is a lot of clear coating!


----------

